# I can't believe it



## RIVER LADY

Well, this is not a fishing or hunting report. More like a life/job report.

I have been employed at the Universit of Michigan for 11 years. I really thought I would be retireing from that place, but Monday morning I gave my official resignation. 
I had an unbelievable offer fall right into my lap. I'm still in shock over the whole thing and happier then I have been in many many years. Though I had to give up my wonderful schedule of working Monday thru Thursday with 3 days weekends. The increase in pay which is way above what I thought I would ever accomplish makes it all worth it and then some. I gave up my management roll many moons ago to provide for my kids and to be home with them on a normal basis. 15 years later I'm back and it feels fantastic.  The best part is that I was able to stay in the Health care industry which makes my job even more rewarding. The only part that sucks is that I have to get a whole new wardrobe and I hate shopping. Ugh!

First things first, We must celebrate. So my kids and I are heading to the Manistee to tear up some steelhead, enjoy some fresh air, and I can't wait to see all my fishing buddies as I make my way down river to one of my favorite spots. It's kind of like going to your favorite bar where everybody knows your name. :lol: FISH ON!!!!!


----------



## FIJI

CONGRATS,!
Now, repeat after me.......GO GREEN!


----------



## plugger

Good luck, both at the new job and tearing up the fish at Manistee.


----------



## RIVER LADY

FIJI said:


> CONGRATS,!
> Now, repeat after me.......GO GREEN!


 

:lol: Good one.


----------



## RIVER LADY

plugger said:


> Good luck, both at the new job and tearing up the fish at Manistee.


Thank you sir. Much appreciated.


----------



## herb09

Congrats on the new job and good luck on the river.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RIVER LADY

herb09 said:


> Congrats on the new job and good luck on the river.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks Herb. Good to hear/see you have had a nice winter on the river.


----------



## fishdip

Congrats.


----------



## ERnurse

Congratulations! that is awesome


----------



## DoubleJay

Congrats! Had similar experience 10 years ago; good to know that good companies still appreciate and reward, experience and wisdom!

Just got home last night from the Big Manistee (stayed at Matson's); fished all over, but didn't get them going. Had a great time with my wife and daughter, enjoyed the beautiful weather and all the wildlife activity, especially the waterfowl. Did you see the several flocks of Tundra Swans going North yesterday morning overhead? Wow, what a treat.
Jay


----------



## spankins ole lady

Congrats on the new job


----------



## wyldkat49766

congrats


----------



## Northwood lures

Congratulations!!! :coolgleam


----------



## 1wildchild

Good for you! Does the new job fully understand your fall scheduling requirements? Priorities, always


----------



## Big Frank 25

Hope you get what you want and want all you get! Concrats on the new adventure!


----------



## RIVER LADY

1wildchild said:


> Good for you! Does the new job fully understand your fall scheduling requirements? Priorities, always


Actually Barb, those were prerequisite of hire. Honestly, my new boss is awesome and he loves the fact that I fish and hunt. Very genuine man. I will be working about 2 miles from the hunting property in Howell. So, he was pre warned that some days I may come in early and leave early and some mornings I will be a bit late.
As for my spring steelheading. Well, he fishes too. I will actually be working in Grand Rapids for the next 3 weeks so I plan on hopefully getting him to 6th street damn to get him addicted to steelhead fishing. If I accomplish that I should have him wrapped around my little finger.:evil:

Thanks everyone for the warm wishes. I'm really excited to start something new. 11 years in the same seat at that office really took it's toll on me. I'm ready for a new beginnings.


----------



## Wendy

Way to go!!! Congratulations! :woohoo1:


----------



## Burksee

Hey Shawn, havent been on the site of late and just saw this thread.

Congrats on the new job, must have been a heck of an offer to leave one of them cushy university jobs! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fabner1

Sweet Pea,

You are such a little devious devil!
I am soooo happy for you! 
I wish my sweetie didn't like to shop!:bloos:

O'lame


----------



## RIVER LADY

Thanks for the warm regards everyone.


----------

